# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Klinik / Staatsexamen (6.-10. Sem.) >  Bestes Schmerzmittel bei Zahnschmerzen

## jan_mediklin

Habt ihr vielleicht eine Ahnung, welches Schmerzmittel bei Zahnschmerzen am besten geeignet ist, bzw. ob ein bestimmtes Mittel speziell bei Zahnschmerzen gegenber einem anderen vorzuziehen ist?

----------


## baugruen

also wir verordnen eigentlich generell ibuprofen als erste wahl. ob es aber spezifisch bei zahnschmerzen besonders wirksam ist, wei ich nicht. 
aber laut patientenaussagen hilft bei heftigen schmerzen im sinne einer apikalen parodontitis nicht mehr viel von den rezeptfreien analgetika...

----------


## anna1708

ich nehme auch generell am liebsten ibu. ass mag ich nicht sonderlich, hatte davon auch schon mehrmals magenprobleme

----------

